# WMC - Wiluna Mining Corporation



## pussycat2005 (18 March 2007)

Presently in a trading halt!

The share price has almost trippled this week and I'm surprised there is no discussion among so many talented gurus in here....

Anyway some info from mining news:



> Stoush over tenement applications on the horizon
> Thursday, 15 March 2007
> Colin Jacoby
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 March 2007)

I didn't bother when I realised the company was doing a CAZ on Westfarmers and well we all saw how that went with CAZ on RIO didn't!

I remember reading a line in the ann along the lines of "the company trusts the minister will make a decision in accordance with the spirit (I think that was the exact word used) of the Mining legislation (or something like that)"

Good luck to them is all I can say!


----------



## pussycat2005 (20 March 2007)

are you still ignoring this??? 

up 73% today

presently trading at 84 cents  :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 March 2007)

Great move by management to come out and say exactly what it is they're going after and give the resource etc as published by Westfarmers,

Am very interested to see if they actually do get the project though, will set a new precedent for these sorts of issues.


----------



## happytown (20 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I didn't bother when I realised the company was doing a CAZ on Westfarmers and well we all saw how that went with CAZ on RIO didn't!
> 
> Good luck to them is all I can say!




Agreed YT, 

Effectively gambling on the use or otherwise of ministerial discretion, particularly recognising prior use [irrespective of current appeal attached to prior use] is beyond my risk profile.

Having said that, enjoy the ride pussycat.

cheers


----------



## Riesling (24 April 2007)

At current prices I think this is now worth a punt.  If the Wesfarmers decision goes BLKs way, it could rocket, and if it doesn't, they've still got their gold play near Kalgoorlie.

Volume was well up yesterday, which may indicate a decision is forthcoming?


----------



## Gundini (24 April 2007)

Riesling said:


> At current prices I think this is now worth a punt.  If the Wesfarmers decision goes BLKs way, it could rocket, and if it doesn't, they've still got their gold play near Kalgoorlie.
> 
> Volume was well up yesterday, which may indicate a decision is forthcoming?




Think it may be better value @ .50 as the volume yesterday was sellers. support at .50, in a downtrend, and Daily MACD looks toppy... IMO


----------



## pingkie_o (27 November 2007)

Anyone knows anything about the latest development in Scaddan? I know last time, they mentioned they are "successful in ballot with Jindalee" whatever that means...
Although they raised money and all that...it is not a concrete project yet until they got the tenement.
I'm afraid CAZ tragedy comes back to haunt us


----------



## JimmySwell (11 March 2008)

As a colleague on another forum pointed out, BLK jumped from 53c to 70c today on the thinnest of volume.

Such behaviour is liable to invoke an ASX speeding ticket.

Any ideas why a 30% jump in one day? 
No clues in the announcements or website.


----------



## JimmySwell (15 April 2008)

BLK peaked at 89c yesterday and is back down to 80c today.

Reasons - BLK is 1 of 2 companies who have qualified to bid on some Russian coking coal/methane licences. The Auction occurs on 17APR.

Also announced an option to buy into a project in WA.


----------



## BraceFace (17 April 2008)

JimmySwell said:


> BLK peaked at 89c yesterday and is back down to 80c today.
> 
> Reasons - BLK is 1 of 2 companies who have qualified to bid on some Russian coking coal/methane licences. The Auction occurs on 17APR.
> 
> Also announced an option to buy into a project in WA.




Yep - so there's a 50% chance this baby's going to fly or a 50% chance it's going to tank. Red or Black anyone?


----------



## JimmySwell (17 April 2008)

BLK has put itself into a trading halt, pending the outcome of today's auction.

At market close today (17APR08) the buy/sell spread was 80c/86c and this equated to 10AM Moscow time. 

I don't know who the other bidder is and when the auction results will become public.

They may resume trading tomorrow (Fri 18th) if the announcement is made but otherwise, the halt will stay in place until next Monday (21st).

Opening prices on Fri or Mon will reveal all about the market's intepretation of the outcome of the Auction. Reading the daily chart, success will mean the price will test the resistance line at $1.10 and failure will mean a dive down to the support line around 52c.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## JimmySwell (20 April 2008)

BLK was not successful in the Russian coal/methane auction, so I suspect that when the trading halt lifts on Monday, the price will dive through the low 60s to settle at its recent support line around 52c.


----------



## JimmySwell (22 April 2008)

Yesterday's price fell 55% to 34.5c, so the market did not take the news of the auction loss well. I don't anticipate much further action for a while.


----------



## BraceFace (22 April 2008)

The original starting bid was $25M, they had raised $40 - then an
additional $20 for a convertible note to be beaten at the auction by a
Russian public co prepared to pay $75M.

These guys are those behind Bannerman, and have a great ability to
source world class projects.

All may not be lost just yet


----------



## JimmySwell (9 May 2008)

BLK has now settled down to the mid 20c bracket and volume has been very light. 

If we see volume picking up for no apparent reason, then that might suggest the next "deal" is in play.


----------



## JimmySwell (15 May 2008)

BLK has been creeping up to the mid 30s, closing today at 33.5c.

Volume has been med-low, so maybe the price is recovering from the market's battering post-russian-auction-collapse (always over-reacts to bad news lately) or maybe there's a new deal in the works.


----------



## greenaus (20 May 2008)

I bought options (BLKO) in BLK in late April which are up 72%, so I'm watching BLK _very closely_. 

Less risk tolerant people would sell about now, but I believe the price will recover further yet.


----------



## Spineli (26 May 2008)

Keep an eye out on this one. Up 39% for today. 

Its taken a while since the ann on the 8th may08, but is getting a re-rating in my opinion as the market digests its focus within the UCG/CTL sector

What do you make of the comparison by BLK in its 8th may ann (see attachment)


----------



## michael_selway (26 May 2008)

Spineli said:


> Keep an eye out on this one. Up 39% for today.
> 
> Its taken a while since the ann on the 8th may08, but is getting a re-rating in my opinion as the market digests its focus within the UCG/CTL sector
> 
> What do you make of the comparison by BLK in its 8th may ann (see attachment)




Wow not bad, those JORC resources look promising

Thing is they didnt say when they were plannign to start production?

thx

MS

------------------------------------


----------



## Broadside (26 May 2008)

you can expect news on what they intend to do with it in the next couple of weeks - they were getting a report ready for the June quarter.  Given the size of the resource and with oil and coal prices soaring I would be mighty surprised if the economics weren't pretty good.


----------



## jtb (26 May 2008)

Broadside said:


> you can expect news on what they intend to do with it in the next couple of weeks - they were getting a report ready for the June quarter.  Given the size of the resource and with oil and coal prices soaring I would be mighty surprised if the economics weren't pretty good.




G'day Broadside,

I've been watching this since the Russian coal thing was outbid, the two financial guys on the board have shown they can string a deal together (one also ex-Bannerman so not shy of OS) once i saw the cheerleaders swing into action after GLX's preso' last week that was enough for me to join the fray.

The Ian Middlemas fraca's last year with the accompanying dilutive affect was enough to keep me away from GLX yet enough to whet my appetite for Blackham.

Far lower MC,more cash, big JORC,news due, railway and port 30 minutes away.

Was actually waiting for YT to post on it:

The weekly chart was also aching to close the gap imo and we're nearly there after today.

Pleasant surprise


----------



## JimmySwell (29 May 2008)

BLK closed up 12% to 46c today.
It seems that many people are anticipating this upcoming report / announcement.


----------



## james99 (29 May 2008)

Jimmy I think it is just general speculation at this stage, coupled with an increase in the oil price from 126US$ to 130US$ today, which of course makes oil alternatives more desirable.

The key to Blk being worth more than its current price is:

1. a suitable exploration and development plan with its JV partner;
2. the resources being proven as suitable for UCG / C2L by a well regarded expert (there are varying qualities, of coal and expert!);
3. there being a suitable technology provider found;
4. there being a funding stream for the burn and conversion plant.

Their modus is to contract assistance, rather than have it in house, thus whether the co. is worth substantially more will depend on the quality and cost of that assistance and the results of proposed analysis report. In short, and to refer to the lanugage of a previous poster, the ability to string a deal together, but the right deal (Russia wasn't quite right at the time).

Others, eg LNC, MEE and CXY, are substantially more advanced in term of project, staff, experience in house etc. Blk's advantage MAY be its resources (the same goes for Glx of which I am not a fan), but of course many traditional coal producers have vast resources. In othe words, it has a licence with good potential, but that does not sufficiently differentiate it.

I wait on the sidelines with a mild interest.


----------



## james99 (4 June 2008)

Having done some research, I do think that this company is grossly undervalued. It's most recent announcment has it with a net 632MT of coal, sufficient to produce (apparently) in excess of 300 million barrels of oil.

Its JV in the Scadden project, Wesfarmers, is a major company, with the ability to nuture the coal to liquids project to fruition. It has equal, IMO, potential to UCG companies.

Surprisingly, its current market cap is only Au$15mil, a minnow compared to even the Mee and Cxy at their current level. It can rerate many times to achieve their level, and I see today has increased 31% to approximatly .60, but is still along way off its high of 1.40. It seems to have been punished harshly by the Opes fiasco and the Russian lack of success.

Its MD is competent, it now, I understand has a marketing person, and I understand it prefers against a share dilution type approach to capital (I am sure that may be necessary, but Wesfarmers could assist).

I disclose holdings.


----------



## james99 (4 June 2008)

Well a big day. Closed at .60, so up 33%. It can only benefit from the UGC and CSM interest I suspect.


----------



## michael_selway (4 June 2008)

james99 said:


> Well a big day. Closed at .60, so up 33%. It can only benefit from the UGC and CSM interest I suspect.




Yep it has taken off

thx

MS

KEY POINTS
• Option Agreement to acquire lignite project in WA.
• JORC In Situ Inferred Resources 164 million tonnes
• Significant potential exists to increase the resource size
• Zanthus seam a feedstock for oil production
• Average seam thickness 10 to 13 meters


----------



## james99 (6 June 2008)

Good support for coal to liquid (what BLK proposes) from Ferguson, the Resources Minister. 

http://business.smh.com.au/ferguson-...0605-2ma8.html


----------



## james99 (7 June 2008)

Well I think that Tuesday will be a good  / great day (subject to Monday on the DOW; but I do not think it matters if it goes down, so long as oil futures hold above 130 ish.) Although the DOW is down substantially, oil and energy cos have held up and advanced on the TSX, which Au. resource stocks tend to mirror.

When oil when to $136 bl, cxy, mpo, mee, blk and glx spiked, it is now $139, and furthermore there has been positive publicity in Au re gas. Gas in US now $12+ and it is predicted that Au will trend in that direction. Of some of the smaller ones (v.v. crude analysis and on head shares only):

-Mee, expertise, further advanced, and with some gold / uranium interests, market cap 230 mil.
-Cxy, expertise and to make a financing announcment Tuesday, cap 105 mil.
- Blk, not yet announced specific plans but JORC resources already, and shown an ability to raise finance (eg 50mil Russian project), cap 16 mil.

Blk can incease 6 times to equal Cxy, and 14 times to equal Mee. And that is not necessarily unrealistic. Mee and Cxy were, until very recently, much smaller cap companies. It seems re-rating can occur very quickly in this sector and climate.

As I understand it, ACDS Natural Resources Fund has a signficant holding(see link): http://www.citywire.co.uk:80/adviser/fund-performance/fund-factsheet.aspx?FundID=97865

In terms of investor sentiment, the trend is up and these small caps will, IMO, also be dragged up by AOE, BPT etc over time. The turning point may be if some cannot bring their projects to fruition, but there are many months before that possibility comes to bear (ie before actual construction begins. That, IMO, will be a time of risk). 

In short, I am very optimistic about Blk's potential (and of course the sector generally) in the next few weeks.

I disclose holdings.


----------



## james99 (9 June 2008)

Gosh all happening for the coal to liquids sector (eg, LNC and BLK). Two quotes, first in relation to a US bill, and the second in relation to ExxonMobil's UGC process; I understand that BLK is to select the best UGC process for its coals - and there seem to be an increasing number of technologies available. With its substantial (680 MT) JORC resources and JV partner in Wesfarmers BLK must be poised to make rapid progress. I see oil stocks have continued to rise internationally, despite the downturn in other sectors. Exciting times. I disclose holdings in BLK and CXY. 


Senators Introduce Bill to Increase Domestic Oil and Natural Gas Production; Coal-Derived Fuel Mandate
May 04, 2008
US Senator Pete Domenici (R-NM), ranking member of the Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee, introduced the American Energy Production Act of 2008 (S.2958) to increase domestic production of oil and natural gas and to fund the development of oil shale and coal-to-liquids technology. Eighteen other senators co-sponsored. Included in the bill is language for a coal-derived fuels mandate. 

The bill would open up the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge (ANWR) as well as the Atlantic and Pacific regions of the Outer Continental Shelf for exploration and production; and lift the one-year moratorium on developing oil shale in Colorado, Wyoming and Utah.



DKRW Selects ExxonMobil’s Methanol-to-Gasoline (MTG) Technology for Coal-to-Liquids Project
December 17, 2007

MTG is one of the pathways for converting syngas to transportation fuel. Both the Fischer-Tropsch and MTG processes are 3-step processes. Thermal efficiencies are essentially governed by the thermal efficiencies of the syngas production process and feed. Click to enlarge. Source: ExxonMobil and Uhde 
DKRW Advanced Fuels (DKRW) has selected ExxonMobil Research and Engineering Company’s (EMRE) methanol-to-gasoline (MTG) technology as part of DKRW’s coal to liquids (CTL) project in Medicine Bow, WY. DKRW recently stated that it has switched the initial finished product of its planned CTL plant from diesel to gasoline. (Earlier post.)

The Medicine Bow project will gasify the coal, convert the synthetic gas to methanol, and then convert the methanol to gasoline via the MTG process. The plant will produce up to 20,000 barrels per day of transportation fuels, electricity, steam, off-gas, slag, chemicals (including sulfur), other fuels and energy products which will be sold into the market. The plant intends to capture CO2 emissions from the process and send it to northeast Wyoming for use in enhanced oil recovery projects.


----------



## james99 (15 June 2008)

Excellent article in AFR weekend edition on UGC, specifically mentioning Blackham (and Mee, Linc and Sapex). Great.


----------



## jtb (15 June 2008)

james99 said:


> Excellent article in AFR weekend edition on UGC, specifically mentioning Blackham (and Mee, Linc and Sapex). Great.




Hopefully we see a turn back up James as I took great pleasure in being second on the stockpicking comp' behind GDA (with their 900% rise)

Out of the options though as 75% was too sweet to ignore.


----------



## james99 (22 June 2008)

Jtb. I see that Texas may be pinning its return to the haydays on lignite to coal. See link for full article on process etc.


"_Researchers at UTA work on turning lignite into oil

12:00 AM CDT on Sunday, June 15, 2008

Researchers at the University of Texas at Arlington think they can turn the state's 200-year reserves of lignite into a supply of heavy crude that will return Texas to its glory days as one of the oil capitals of the world.

As a result of their research, they say, the cost of heavy crude could eventually drop to around $30 a barrel. Heavy crude sells for slightly less than the light, sweet crude that is trading in the $130-a-barrel range.

Their research could also drastically reduce the cost of synthetic biodiesel fuels for diesel automobiles and trucks by reducing processing times and increasing yields with a product that's superior to diesel fuel made from petroleum.

The time frame? They say they could have biodiesel fuel available in quantity in about two years and liquid lignite converted into heavy crude in four or five years."_

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...-miller_15bus.ART.State.Edition1.4db8cbf.html


----------



## michael_selway (22 June 2008)

james99 said:


> Jtb. I see that Texas may be pinning its return to the haydays on lignite to coal. See link for full article on process etc.
> 
> 
> "_Researchers at UTA work on turning lignite into oil
> ...





Hi are there any listed companies who speciliase in selling ignite?

thx

MS

------------------


----------



## james99 (23 June 2008)

Hi Michael. I am not sure, but given that lignite is generally seen as sub-economic for export I suspect that there are not many. However, I would be interested in knowing as well. Perhaps a side play.


----------



## james99 (10 July 2008)

Annoucement out today: 700 mt JORC resource, with over 1400 drill holes, and it is a shallow and thick seam. See part extract:

The current estimate compares favourably with the previously reported resource by
Wesfarmers Premier Coal Limited of 668 million tonnes and 187 million tonnes of
coal inventory.
Exploration drilling, to find and define the lignite deposit at Scaddan, required a total
of 1,413 boreholes, 201 of which were diamond cored and 1,212 drilled as open
holes. Runge has outlined locations of additional drilling on the Indicated resource to
ensure drill hole spacing is within 500m as required under the “Guidelines for
Estimating and Reporting of Inventory Coal, Coal Resources and Coal Reserves” to
potentially upgrade the area to a Measured status. Drilling of several quality holes of
a spacing of no less than 2,000m should readily convert the Inventory area to an
Inferred resource as there is reasonable confidence in the structural continuity of the
lignite from previous drill holes.
Based on the depth and thickness of the resource the deposit would be suitable for
extraction by open cut methods as it lies at depths generally between 25 and 30
meters with an average cumulative coal thickness of 8 meters. The shallow depth
and generally unconsolidated sediments overlaying the seam makes the deposit
amenable to large scale open pit mining methods.


----------



## james99 (1 August 2008)

Quarterly report now out. In addition to the coal resource, Blk has $3.6 mil in cash, enough to proceed to the prefeasibiliy study apparently, which may be fast-tracked. See announcement:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080731/pdf/31bgfy09jqxbln.pdf


----------



## james99 (4 August 2008)

See new presentation released today. I suspect that this may be the report foreshadowed for broker presentations.

Its JORC value is $.01 / tonne, the lowest of those in the sector with a JORC figure by a substantial margin (accepting most of the others are more advanced).

CTL scoping study planned for August. They have been pretty good thus far with progress reports, so lets hope ....

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080804/pdf/31bjmlfkrs988m.pdf


----------



## james99 (20 October 2008)

See latest announcment (today) Blackham progresses towards 1 billion tonnes. It now has 719 tonnes JORC and the scoping study is due soon.

And unlike some juniors in this tough market it has a strong partner, Wesfarmers.


----------



## james99 (12 November 2008)

Finally, and what a positive and comprehensive report.

• 15,000 barrels per day Coal to Liquids operation technically feasible
• Fischer-Tropsch process producing Diesel and Naphtha
• Production of 4.8 million barrels per annum
• 762 million tonne resource gives over 70 years of feedstock
• Import replacement of petroleum products into the domestic market
• Scaddan Energy Project offers substantial leverage to oil price rises

So large deposit. Cash. And JV partner. Excellent.


----------



## antzlovinit (21 July 2009)

Any BLK holders out there!

Current resources could allow this to be scaled to a world scale 45000 bpd!
according to todays announcment. SP reach a high of 19c today.

How would BLK get $2.5 billion to fund the Scaddan Project? What capital rasing? maybe a potential sell of its assets?


----------



## Datsun Disguise (14 August 2009)

antzlovinit said:


> Any BLK holders out there!
> 
> Current resources could allow this to be scaled to a world scale 45000 bpd!
> according to todays announcment. SP reach a high of 19c today.
> ...




CTL has certainly dropped off the radar for most, I think the interest last year was being stoked by an expectation that we would not be seeing oil prices much below $100/barrel, and hence the CTL process made a lot of sense. We'll see the commentary pick up as oil increases over the next couple of years as recoveries take proper hold. Still a lot of risk with BLK and other start ups in this area (like SYS). From SYS presentations the break even point requires prices of around $60/barrel - the move down to $30-$40 earlier this year probably spooked a lot of people... 

*But*, in my view, heavy transport is going to need diesel for a long time - you just can't make an electric truck without a massive break through in technology - and as for jet fuels, pretty unlikely that we'll have electric or nuclear powered planes!! There's a place for CTL in the future, for me spreading your investment across start up CTL players is a good way to bring forward retirement to somewhere around 2014 - 2016, not that far away! 

Some have rubbished GLX/SYS on this forum, but I wouldn't necessarily write them off, they are further down the track than BLK - PFS complete, BFS underway. Will be a good one to pave the way for BLK, "Early bird gets the worm - but the second mouse gets the cheese"

Are we looking at birds or mice here?


----------



## frankblack (30 November 2009)

*Re: LNC - Linc Energy*

Blackham Resources shares skyrocket
November 30, 2009 - 6:29PM

AAP

Shares in Blackham Resources Ltd skyrocketed on Monday after it signed a non-binding deal with Synfuels China Co Ltd to establish a coal-to-liquids Fischer-Tropsch diesel facility in the Esperance region of Western Australia.

Blackham shares closed 13 cents, or 54.17 per cent, higher at 37 cents.

The Fischer-Tropsch process involves converting a carbon monoxide and hydrogen mixture, which is extracted from biomass, coal or methane, to liquid fuels.

The parties have agreed to conduct studies in coming months to apply Synfuels China technology to the development of Blackham's Scaddan project, which is a joint venture with Wesfarmers Premier Coal Ltd.

It is expected a formal agreement, subject to positive studies, will be executed by the second quarter of 2010.

Blackham said it intends to dry lignite at Scadden prior to gasification.

"The innovative drying technology developed by Synfuels China is of significant interest," Blackham chairman Brett Smith said in a statement.


----------



## L-investor (7 December 2009)

antzlovinit said:


> Any BLK holders out there!
> 
> Current resources could allow this to be scaled to a world scale 45000 bpd!
> according to todays announcment. SP reach a high of 19c today.
> ...





To fund this project a capital raising will not be needed in my view, look at Altona energy and CNOOC's agreement for example, CNOOC will fund the feasibilty that costs about $30m for a 50% stake. Same can apply here with wesfarmers owning 30% they will have to come to the party and Blackham will be deluted down to 30% to complete the feasibilty and a extra 20% to get to production as mowibble stated earlier for Blackham to own 10% of the project at 45000bopd production stage, at current crude prices that is a profit for the project of approx. $650m(at current crude prices which is very cheap considering most economies are yet to start growing).

Blackhams share at 10% is $65m, give it a PE of just 10 for a 73 year life asset that’s $650m. You can't possibly argue with that.

This is the worst case scenario, in this scenario i have diluted Blackham to the hilt. We still have to take into account that when Synfuels china takes an equity stake that Blackham will not absorb all dilution and Westfarmers will also need to step up.


Shenhua CTL built a 20000bopd for approx. $1.6billion and they use Synfuels china's technology. If you look at blackhams scoping study (12/11/2008) to use other technology the capex. would have been $2.5b(and all othe oz CTL plays are basing there projects on that capex)for 15000bopd. Shenhua have mentioned that they could produce a barrel of oil from coal using Synfuels China's technology for US$23.00. (big margins)


This mob has one of the best director in Bryan Dixon, a huge resource on a third of there tenements and now chinese partners, not to mention a fe resource potentially in the billions.

all for about $10mil..Crazy!


----------



## L-investor (9 November 2011)

*Re: BLK - Coal export and Gold mines*

Coal export and Gold mines 

From last quarterly;
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20111031/pdf/4225ytp76xsnbp.pdf

in process of scoping study for coal export and great potential in new Gold mines.


----------



## L-investor (10 November 2011)

this presentation shows the potential of BLK's old *GOLD MINES *to be revived and *Deposits *

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20111024/pdf/421ytfbdwv8zd0.pdf


may well be a short to mid term producer and exporter of coal.


----------



## L-investor (3 December 2011)

scadden shows robust economics for *exporting 8mtpa raw coal* out of Esperance port.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20111130/pdf/422ydx8kzx739k.pdf


----------



## L-investor (12 March 2012)

*Re: BLK - Near surface high grade gold up to 71 g/t*

*Blackham Resources improves open pit mining economics with near surface, high grade gold at Matilda*

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...surface-high-grade-gold-at-matilda-26295.html

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120312/pdf/424yn99ggjnq9d.pdf


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

I haven't looked at BLK since back in the days when UCG, CTL and CSG were white hot. Latest info.

Shares on issue - 53.9 million
Options $0.26 – $0.38 2012-14 - 6.2 million
Options $1.00 2012-13 - 2.1 million
Market cap. (AU$0.16) AU$8.6 million
Cash, investments & receivables (May. 2012) AU$1.3 million
Structure Equity Facility AU$7.7 million

*Major shareholders*
HSBC 14.6%
KINGSREEF PTY LTD 11.6%
J P MORGAN NOMINEES 4.6%
WIDERANGE 4.5%
DEUK SUNG BAE 3.6%
INFEON LIMITED 3.3%
Top 20 64%



*MATILDA GOLD PROJECT*
•A large, highly prospective tenement holding in the Wiluna region of Western Australia.
•Formerly unloved and forgotten – assets include previously operating mines and infrastructure.
•Resource 12.8 Mt @ 1.9 g/t for 790,000 oz Au.
•Near term aims - grow the gold resource to > 1 Moz
•Exploration Target 0.5 to 2Moz (4.4 to 11Mt, 2 -6g/t) 1
•3.6Mt @ 2.2g/t oxide resources fall with in historical pit shell optimisations2. Plans to re-evaluate the economics on these resources as a matter of priority.
•Opportunity to become a gold producer during a period of historically high gold prices.
MATILDA PROJECT TENURE
•Major position in Wiluna Greenstone Belt.
•4 Moz of gold production from that belt to date.
•Wiluna Mine Resource: 12.7 Mt @ 5.4 g/t Au = 2.22 Moz Au (Apex Minerals Annual Report, Oct. 2011).
•40 km of strike along Wiluna Mine Sequence
•10 km of strike along Coles Find Mine Sequence.
•More than 600 km² of tenure.
•Little systematic regional exploration in more than a decade.

*NICKEL*
•Ultramafic sequence extends over 40 km, varying in true thickness from 100 to 600 m.
•Main body of nickel laterite resource extends > 19 km, averages 15m in thickness and is generally 30m deep.
•Inferred laterite nickel resource: 80.5 Mt @ 0.77% Ni, 0.058% Co and 8.84% MgO (Agincourt Annual Report, 2006).
•Only limited drilling over full strike of ultramafic host – further drilling provides potential for resource upgraded.
•Nickel sulphide potential vast – Independence joint-ventured into the project in 2006 and terminated the JV during the GFC
•Numerous targets generated and several economic-grade intercepts drilled.

*COAL PROJECTS*
•Scoping study for coal export via Esperance port finalised.
•1.4Bt of coal
•Scaddan 1.04Bt CV 7.9mj/kg
•Zanthus 0.35Bt CV 7.2mj/kg
•Very low mining cost.
•Close to infrastructure corridor and Esperance port.
•Studies on development of a coal-to-liquids facility to produce diesel and other oil products now completed.


----------



## Vader (13 July 2012)

springhill said:


> I haven't looked at BLK since back in the days when UCG, CTL and CSG were white hot. Latest info.
> *Major shareholders*
> HSBC 14.6%
> KINGSREEF PTY LTD 11.6%
> ...




That's interesting - BLK have a common director with HDG, and some of the other people involved with HDG are major shareholders here (most notably Nathon McMahon (Kingsreef pty ltd) who has been quite active with his share purchases lately).


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

Vader said:


> That's interesting - BLK have a common director with HDG, and some of the other people involved with HDG are major shareholders here (most notably Nathon McMahon (Kingsreef pty ltd) who has been quite active with his share purchases lately).




Well spotted Vader.

He became a substantial holder this year.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120301/pdf/424rr8shxpyv9z.pdf

And increased his holdings.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120514/pdf/4267q7qtsb85pj.pdf


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

Company Presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120806/pdf/427vzmh2vqjvyv.pdf

*MATILDA GOLD RESOURCE GROWS TO 922,000oz*
● Matilda Mine resource grows to 211,000oz gold
● Resources increase to 922,000oz for the Matilda Gold Project
● Resources over the M10 deposit and 3 other deposits still being estimated
● Mine economics at Matilda to be evaluated


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*BLACKHAM TO REVIEW FRASER RANGE PROJECT FOR NICKEL POTENTIAL*

● Fraser Range Project lies 20km from Nova Discovery
● Granted tenement with drilling provides head-start on competitors
● Potential for JV to allow company to maintain focus at Matilda Gold Project

Blackham Resourcesadvise that it is conducting a review of the nickel potential at its wholly owned Fraser Range Project following the recent discovery of the Nova deposit by Sirius Resources Limited.
Blackham’s Fraser Range Project (E69/2506) lies approximately 20km from Nova, 150km east of Norseman in Western Australia.


----------



## springhill (4 September 2012)

*1.35Moz GOLD RESOURCE AT MATILDA*

● Resource estimate of 281,000oz au at M1 deposit, Matilda Mining Centre
● Largest tonnage and highest grade of Matilda deposits
● Resources increase to 1.35Moz for the Matilda Gold Project
● Resources have grown 336% this year and 2 deposits still being estimated
● Focus to now shift to development


----------



## L-investor (18 October 2012)

Blackham looks the goods. Blackham Resources hits 1.4Moz at Matilda.

http://www.blackhamresources.com.au...88/BLK Initiating Coverage Final 20121016.pdf


----------



## L-investor (1 November 2012)

gold resource grows to 1.4Moz an increase of 76% during the quarter
from September quarterly 

Blackham's management are of the view that as it adds to the technical certainty and mining economics via scoping studies and a preliminary feasibility study the company is likely to be re-rated in line with its peers.


----------



## piggybank (20 January 2014)

It came out of a trading halt today and closed up 44% closing at 24.5c on a turnover of just over 1 million. However it did hit an intra-day high of 28.5c.


----------



## greggles (8 March 2018)

February 2018 was a record month of gold production for Blackham Resources. 6,713 ounces for gold were produced, compared to 6,498 ounces in January. Mill feed grade improved to 1.5 g/t, a 13% improvement on January. All in sustaining costs reduced to A$912/oz in February 2018, a 21% decrease on January (A$1,158/oz). Average realised gold price during the month of A$1,670/oz.
Cash and bullion of $31.4 million and secured debt of $43.8 million at 28 February 2018.

Blackham Resources have proven to be one of the ASX listed gold producers with really good economics. A$758 per ounce profit is exceptional.

Share price finished the day up 52.83% to 8.1c.  Chart is starting to look good.


----------



## Trav. (18 July 2018)

Well what can I say.....is this oversold or what.

Market did not like the latest update and dropped 21.2% to 5.4c

https://newswire.iguana2.com/af5f4d...91217/BLK_Operations_Update_and_FY19_Guidance

OPERATIONS UPDATE AND FY19 GUIDANCE
*Highlights*
- Operations generate positive cash flows again in the June quarter

- Record six months of gold production to Jun’18 of 40,024 oz (Dec’17 half:  30,541oz), a 31% increase on last  half  

    o 1,012kt milled for the half (Dec’17 half:  822kt), a 23% increase on last half achieved through successful  de‐bottlenecking of the process plant      o Mill feed grade improved to 1.47g/t (Dec’17 half:  1.26g/t) due to processing more high grade ore, and  less dependence on low grade stockpiles   

     o All in sustaining costs per ounce (“AISC”) for the half were A$1,294/oz (Dec’17 half:  A$2,063/oz) resulting from a step change in economics being achieved during the half. Excluding the impact of sustaining  capex, which mainly comprised a tailings dam lift, AISC for the half was A$1,141/oz.  

- Jun’18 Qtr gold production of 19,393oz (Mar’18 Qtr:  20,631oz), in line with previous quarter  

     o Record throughput of 535kt milled for the quarter (Mar’18 Qtr:  477kt), a 12% increase on last quarter  

     o Mill feed grade of 1.44g/t consistent with prior quarter (Mar’18 Qtr:  1.51g/t)   

     o Process recoveries reduced to 78.6% (Mar’18 Qtr:  89.4%) due to the main ore source being the  transitional and fresh ore from the now completed M4 pit, a one‐off isolated issue which was the primary  constraint to achieving higher production in the quarter and half year, as well as increasing AISC

o Process recoveries in the first half of July are back above 90% due to the main ore source being oxide ore  from the M1 and M2 pits  

     o AISC for the quarter of A$1,509/oz (Mar’18 Qtr:  A$1,092/oz)  

     o Stripping ratio for the quarter increased to 8.8 times (Mar’18 Qtr:  3.9 times) representing an investment  in next quarter’s production and a large contributor to the higher AISC in the Jun’18 quarter  

- Average realised gold price of A$1,685/oz for the half, and A$1,696/oz for the Jun ’18 quarter   

- Current gold forward sales contracts of 26,389oz @ A$1,742/oz over the next 8 months  

- Net debt at 30 June 2018 reduced to $8.4m (31 March 2018:  $10.4m)  

     o Cash and bullion of $23.9 million and secured debt of $32.3 million 
 
- Production guidance for FY19 is 77k‐89koz @ an AISC of A$1,250‐$1,450/oz


----------



## barney (18 July 2018)

Trav. said:


> Well what can I say.....is this oversold or what.
> 
> Market did not like the latest update and dropped 21.2% to 5.4c




Unbelievable …… something doesn't feel right 

Maybe its the AISC potentially rising up to $1450 coupled with the retreating POG … time will tell.


----------



## Trav. (18 July 2018)

I find it interesting that a gold mine is making money and hedged for the next 8 months would drop like this.

Only thing left is the AISC that investors probably wanted closer to $1000.







I will be watching tomorrow to if a bounce occurs as it is currently oversold.


----------



## Trav. (2 August 2018)

quarterly report out and nothing to get excited about. https://newswire.iguana2.com/af5f4d..._Quarterly_Activities_Cashflow_Report_June_18

Still trending down and feeling unloved at 4.5c


----------



## greggles (2 August 2018)

Trav. said:


> quarterly report out and nothing to get excited about. https://newswire.iguana2.com/af5f4d..._Quarterly_Activities_Cashflow_Report_June_18
> 
> Still trending down and feeling unloved at 4.5c




BLK is getting squeezed by a declining gold price and a high AISC. If the gold price recovers, there should be a decent bounce. If not, it will continue to sink especially if they need to raise capital.

They're currently caught in a difficult situation and it is the direction of the gold price that will determine how things play out from here.


----------



## greggles (16 August 2018)

Blackham Resources hitting new lows this morning as the gold price plummets. With FY19 production guidance of 77k to 89koz @ AISC A$1,250-1,450/oz, BLK's margins are getting squeezed. Tough times for this unloved gold miner.

Down another 6.82% to 4.1c today.


----------



## Trav. (24 October 2018)

Blackham closed @ 4.6c today up 6.98% after release of their quarterly today. With the price of gold trending up hopefully next qtr will be as guidance with a reduced AISC from $1588 to $1250-1450.


----------



## barney (24 October 2018)

Starting to look healthier for sure … If they get the AISC down to the projected levels …. and even better, eliminate the Net Debt, things will start to turn North again for sure.


----------



## Trav. (31 October 2018)

Good news for BLK today. 

Closed @ 4.6cps with good volume . Hopefully it can climb upto those dizzy heights of 7cps like it was back in July.


----------



## barney (1 November 2018)

Essentially positive news yesterday ..... Down another 4% today …. gotta love the Spec end of the market ….. If they get their AISC down to the projected levels and the POG behaves, BLK will have to have their day in the sun you'd think …. I don't hold, but at face value it looks medium term a safe punt at these levels.


----------



## Trav. (1 November 2018)

Yes not a good week for me. Not the end of the world just frustrating waiting for sentiment to change.


----------



## Trav. (29 January 2019)

Well here we go again.....waiting on the quarterly report which is due this week to see what the AISC will be.

This will probably set the trend for the next 3 months as investors are not keen to jump in again as many have been burnt by buying at higher prices (well that is me anyway!)

POG obviously doing well, so fingers cross that we jump out of this sideways action.

Fridays close 4.4c


----------



## Trav. (29 January 2019)

We could have a leaky ship here, up 13.64% today to close @ 5c


----------



## Trav. (30 January 2019)

Announcement out after hours so this looks like the driver for the 13.64% rise.






Now on open today BLK is of to the races - up another 12% to 5.6c 

Go you good thing !


----------



## barney (30 January 2019)

Trav. said:


> Announcement out after hours so this looks like the driver for the 13.64% rise.
> 
> View attachment 91775
> 
> ...




You'll be eating scotch fillet again instead of the baked beans on toast Trav

Solid move.


----------



## Trav. (30 January 2019)

barney said:


> You'll be eating scotch fillet again instead of the baked beans on toast Trav
> 
> Solid move.



 haha yes mate I think that you are on the money. Gotta win one every now and again.


----------



## Trav. (31 January 2019)

Looks like she will be heading down today, missed AISC and Production targets.


----------



## Miner (31 January 2019)

Trav. said:


> Looks like she will be heading down today, missed AISC and Production targets.
> 
> View attachment 91799



Was your scotch fillet cooked well yesterday ? 
DNH


----------



## barney (31 January 2019)

Trav. said:


> Looks like she will be heading down today, missed AISC and Production targets.




Market is cruel sometimes ….. Someone owes someone a "please explain" on the strength of the move just prior to the dump today ….. Not a good look for management from where I'm sitting


----------



## barney (23 July 2019)

A month ago it looked like this might finally have found its low but todays reaction was not great. 

News today was good and bad. Selling Lakeway tenement for $10 million … cash will be handy.

Produced a reasonable amount of Gold but their AISC is still hurting them. If they could get that down 20% their number would start to look exponentially better.  Still some life in it yet with the cash injection!


----------



## barney (12 August 2019)

barney said:


> Still some life in it yet with the cash injection!




Even the brow beaten BLK is on the move.  Hopefully some reprieve for long suffering holders.


----------



## barney (30 September 2019)

My pick in this months Comp …… While ever it stays above $0.010 it is a chance of doubling in a month Under that level not so good!

Resource is huge but only low gold grade …. If they can improve the AISC it could re-rate … Punt


----------



## barney (1 November 2019)

barney said:


> My pick in this months Comp …… While ever it stays above $0.010 it is a chance of doubling in a month Under that level not so good!
> 
> Resource is huge but only low gold grade …. If they can improve the AISC it could re-rate … Punt




Carbon copy and ditto to last months suggestion ….. Fundamentals are starting to improve for BLK and that is being reflected in the Chart.


----------



## Cam019 (20 April 2020)

@Trav. @barney - either of you two still following or holding positions?


----------



## Trav. (20 April 2020)

Cam019 said:


> @Trav. @barney - either of you two still following or holding positions?



No mate bailed a long time ago with my tail between my legs. Never to be touched again.


----------



## barney (21 April 2020)

Cam019 said:


> @Trav. @barney - either of you two still following or holding positions?




Nah … Still have it on an old watchlist though.  

The Volume around the recent .008 - .009 level showed a little promise, and a couple of big Honchos have also recently taken +5% stakes as well (Franklin Resources and USB) 

Not sure if that will result in any substantial price movement in the short term …. probably a low risk longer term punt at the current levels for those with time on their side. Cheers.


----------



## System (18 June 2020)

On June 18th, 2020, Blackham Resources Limited (BLK) changed its name and ASX code to Wiluna Mining Corporation Limited (WMX).


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2021)

Not much love for this thing. Just drilling out an old mine but they've hit some good grades that should increase the resource considerably. Claiming they're going to ramp up to 250k ozpa... Are they dreamin?


----------



## greggles (10 March 2021)

Grades look very good and with seven drill rigs in operation they are clearly going hard. I just took a look at the last HY results and they appear to be doing OK. $63.6 million in revenue and $9,167,000 gross profit from operations.

I'm not familiar with WMX, do you know why the share price has fallen from $2.20ish to just over $1 in the last 5-6 months?


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2021)

greggles said:


> Grades look very good and with seven drill rigs in operation they are clearly going hard. I just took a look at the last HY results and they appear to be doing OK. $63.6 million in revenue and $9,167,000 gross profit from operations.
> 
> I'm not familiar with WMX, do you know why the share price has fallen from $2.20ish to just over $1 in the last 5-6 months?



I can't see any reason why. The day it started going down hill it made a positive announcement and has kept providing pretty positive anns since. Weird. Maybe it's a turkey.


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2021)

Can someone explain this 10 year chart? eeeeek


----------



## Sean K (20 May 2021)

Interesting bar today after potentially finding a floor. Hmm


----------



## System (19 July 2021)

On July 19th, 2021, Wiluna Mining Corporation Limited changed its ASX code from WMX to WMC.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 July 2021)

kennas said:


> Can someone explain this 10 year chart? eeeeek



slow death. The old  Blackham Resources (BLK)  consolidated its shares 1 for 100 ..... on or about 16/06/2020

So that wipes out the previous bunnies.

Now there is a US$42 million loan with some crowd called Mercuria.

Wiluna Mining Corporation Ltd (WMC; was WMX for a while) is an ASX Listed gold mining company that controls over 1,600 square kilometres of the Yilgarn Region in the Northern Goldfields of Western Australia. 

The Yilgarn Region has a historic and current gold endowment of over 380 million ounces, making it one of most prolific gold regions in the world. The Company owns 100% of the Wiluna Gold Operation which is the 7th largest gold district in Australia under single ownership based on overall JORC Mineral Resource......

*Background *

_Since gold was first discovered at Wiluna in 1896 a rich and diverse history has evolved with the initial surface workings moving underground and expanding over time to include over 100km of underground development over 3.5km in strike length on three main parallel structures and extending to 1km in depth. Over the years gold production has cycled between oxide and sulphide ore, from open pit and underground mining, with each change benefitting from improvements in technology and equipment available at the time. _

_Key to extracting the value embedded deep in the Wiluna operation is the transition to underground mining and processing of sulphide ore. We will introduce this approach by producing a concentrate to be sold to Trafigura and Polymetal with the Polymetal concentrate to be eventually processed at their POX (Pressure Oxidation) facility in Eastern Russia. _

_As Figure 9 (see ASX Ann of 23/06/2021) illustrates, when the Wiluna Mine was using flotation to treat predominately sulphide ore, the mine was very successful and in fact in the 1930s the Wiluna Mine was the largest gold mine in the British Empire. Wiluna has commenced a Staged Development, which centres around the mining of predominately sulphide ores and floating it through a concentrator. We are simply re doing what has been done successfully in the past.  _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 July 2021)

Changes to its Board of Directors: These changes have been bought about by, and are designed to manage: 
• The retirement of long-standing Director Tony James who has taken on a full time Executive role as Managing Director of Galena Resources Ltd (see ASX: G1A announcement 15 June 2021);  
• Replacing Mr James technical skill set;  
• Strengthening and broadening the Boards skills base; and 
• Positioning the Board to be more aligned with the European and North American Capital and Investment markets ahead of the proposed *LSE listing in the UK,* which is proposed for, and on target to, take place in the fourth quarter of 2021.


----------



## Telamelo (29 October 2021)

Wiluna WMC Q3 results

HIGHLIGHTS GROWTH
• $41.9M net investment during the quarter
• Stage 1 on track to be commissioned in December 2021; targeting full production run rate of 120kozpa by end of FY2022
• Construction of concentrator continues; work is 90% complete and on budget. A further $4.1M in capital to beincurred from 1 October to completion
• Underground sulphide development ahead of schedule; +95,000 tonnes stockpiled and ready to process
• Stage 2 Feasibility Study continues; completion expected Q3 FY 2022

DISCOVERY
• Drilling returned multiple high-grade intercepts supporting the potential for higher grades in Stage 1

FINANCIAL, CORPORATE & ESG
• Mercuria Tranche 1 debt paid off in full on 29 July 2021
• Gold hedging contracts at 30 September 2021 were for 159,000oz @ US$1,820/oz (or ~A$2,526/oz), with a positivemark-to-market position of A$10.5M
• London Stock Exchange main board listing targeted for FY 2022
• Continued development and implementation of ESG platform

TRANSITIONAL OPERATIONS
• Net cash inflow from operations (before corporate and treasury) for the September quarter was $11.0M, exceeding expectations
• Operations cash flow for the quarter derived from WMC gold production of 8,332oz (with 9,435oz of gold sold at an average price of A$2,514/oz) & additional toll treating of 38,106 tonnes third party ore
• The current free milling stockpiles are approx. 400k tonnes


----------



## Telamelo (1 November 2021)

WMC (WA Gold producer) are cash flow positive per recent Q3 '21 results 

Triple bounce off $1 strong support levels this past week 

Plenty of anticipated "positive news flow catalysts" in the pipeline over the coming months leading into early 2022 as they ramp up doubling of their Gold production output to 120,000oz+

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/wmc



Please DYOR as always..


----------



## Telamelo (3 November 2021)

Wiluna Mining *WMC*

*HIGH-GRADE DRILL RESULTS SUPPORT WILUNA SULPHIDE DEVELOPMENT

• More high grades from Happy Jack & East Lode confirm Wiluna as a high-grade gold mine:

HJRD00067: 3.72m @ 5.31g/t HJRD00075: 3.60m @ 7.22g/t HJRD00078: 3.53m @ 13.37g/t HJRD00080: 2.56m @ 5.56g/t incl. 0.30m @ 35.50g/t WUDD0074: 3.34m @ 10.16g/t WUDD0075: 5.70m @ 5.98g/t & 3.00m @ 5.12g/t & 13.20m @ 7.41g/t
WURD0169: 8.20m @ 6.28g/t & 23.16m @ 5.55g/t
WURD0172: 3.48m @ 7.36g/t WURD0177: 4.47m @ 9.99g/t WURD0179: 11.60m @ 5.90g/t WURD0207: 7.75m @ 13.27g/t

• Results from ongoing drilling received after the cut-off date for the in-progress Mineral Resource update; demonstrate potential to upgrade the Resource on an ongoing basis.

• Mineral Resource update on track for release in November, Feasibility Study and Ore Reserves anticipated March quarter 2022.

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/wmc


----------



## Telamelo (6 November 2021)

Goldie WMC has crossed above both the 20dma & 50dma (bullish signal)









						WMC Share Technical Analysis | Wiluna Mining Corporation Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $WMC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				





Cheers tela

P.S.  AUD Gold @ $2,456oz +1.43%


----------



## Telamelo (9 November 2021)

Finally an 80K+ bid @ $1.05 this morning  as *WMC* has some catching up to do with respect to other Goldie's.

Overnight Gold rose again to sit at US$1,827 that equates to AUD$2,460


----------



## Telamelo (9 November 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Finally an 80K+ bid @ $1.05 this morning  as *WMC* has some catching up to do with respect to other Goldie's.
> 
> Overnight Gold rose again to sit at US$1,827 that equates to AUD$2,460



New WMC presentation video released this morning


----------



## Telamelo (11 November 2021)

Thankfully Goldie *WMC* rose +3.96% today showing signs of a turnaround as it may pick up some momentum from here imo (gave bullish signals at least)









						WMC Share Technical Analysis | Wiluna Mining Corporation Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $WMC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (12 November 2021)

Gold gained +1% overnight up to US$1,865 / AUD$2,554


----------



## Telamelo (15 November 2021)

Goldie *WMC* now @ $1.055 +2.93% (market depth looks very healthy imo) so perhaps today is the day we trigger some bullish sentiment/momentum !?

dyor as always.. cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (15 November 2021)

WMC crossed above 20 & 50dma along with macd crossing









						WMC Share Technical Analysis | Wiluna Mining Corporation Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $WMC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## Telamelo (16 November 2021)

WMC starting to wake up now @ $1.08 +2.86%









						WMC Share Technical Analysis | Wiluna Mining Corporation Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $WMC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




Cheers tela


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2021)

Telamelo said:


> WMC starting to wake up now @ $1.08 +2.86%
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chart looks interesting. What do they do?


----------



## Telamelo (16 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Chart looks interesting. What do they do?
> 
> View attachment 132967



WA Gold producer.. about to announce a resource update/upgrade very soon (I believe)  and ramp up significant Gold output during 2022/23


----------



## Telamelo (16 November 2021)

WMC new 52 week closing high today @ $1.09 +3.81%  









						WMC Share Technical Analysis | Wiluna Mining Corporation Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $WMC stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## Telamelo (17 November 2021)

*WMC*  *Mineral Resource Update

• Mineral Resource 4.51 Million ounces at 3.90 g/t at the Wiluna Mining Centre.

• Measured and Indicated (M&I) Resource increase of +28% to 2.73 Million ounces at 4.46 g/t at the Wiluna Mining Centre.

• High-grade 3.11 Million ounces at 5.81 g/t using 3.5 g/t cut off at the Wiluna Mining Centre.

• New Ore Reserve statement expected March 2022 ahead of commercial production from new sulphide underground mine with initial production December 2021.

• Wiluna Mining Centre gold endowment now 15,000 ounces per vertical metre in upper 600m.


----------



## Telamelo (17 November 2021)

WMC doing nicely @ $1.16 +6.42%    "money for jam" as they say um well gold in this case! lol


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2021)

Telamelo said:


> WMC doing nicely @ $1.16 +6.42%    "money for jam" as they say um well gold in this case! lol




That's a very nice MRE. Great grades. Longish life. Nice breakout. 

Targeting 250kozpa production down the track. Significant. 

MC only $180m, what's wrong with it?


----------



## Telamelo (17 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> That's a very nice MRE. Great grades. Longish life. Nice breakout.
> 
> Targeting 250kozpa production down the track. Significant.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting WMC chart as looks great/bullish. 

Nothing wrong per say as still dirt cheap given their lowish market cap. 

Just been market sentiment about past management etc. along with subdued Gold price that's held this down as feel that thing's are certainly shaping up nicely from here going forward (are recently ticking off all the right boxes). 

Feel that a big re-rate about to happen in 2021/22 leading into 2022/23 on ramping up of Gold production output as you outlined above.

This time next year we could easily be back up at $3-4 levels imo especially if Gold surpasses US$2,000+.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Thanks for posting WMC chart as looks great/bullish.
> 
> Nothing wrong per say as still dirt cheap given their lowish market cap.
> 
> ...




On the surface of it, a tripling of MC is not out of the question with that resource and future output profile, pending AISC and POG continuing up.


----------



## Telamelo (17 November 2021)

The Wiluna Mining Centre is located in the Goldfields region WA & consists of a large, long-life open pit & underground mining operation.

Ahead of production beginning in December '21, Wiluna has updated the Mineral Resource for the project via roughly 175,000 metres of drilling.

Wiluna’s Mineral Resource now sits at 4.51 million ounces at 3.9 grams per tonne (g/t) gold, including a High-Grade Resource of 3.11 million ounces at 5.81 g/t gold.

The company explained the Mineral Resource for Wiluna now includes the Wiluna deposits, the Matilda, Lake Way and Galaxy deposits, stockpiles, and tailings.

Additionally, the mine’s Measured and Indicated Resources increased by 28% to 2.73 million ounces at 4.46 g/t gold.

Wiluna added the project has a growing high-grade gold endowment of 15,000 ounces per vertical metre over three main gold structures with a combined strike length of over 10 kilometres.

Wiluna is targeting production of 52,000 ounces in FY21, before expanding to roughly 120,000 ounces per year by June 2022 and then 250,000 ounces by FY24.

Stockpiles of 100,000 tonnes of development ore are already ready for processing
through the concentrator, with first gold concentrate expected from January '22.

https://themarketherald.com.au/wiluna-mining-asxwmc-releases-mineral-resource-update-2021-11-17/


----------



## Telamelo (18 November 2021)

Can you believe it !?  WMC announced a trading halt last night for a capital raise 

Remains to be seen how much $$ and who is eligible to participate in cap raising !? 

P.S. Unfortunate timing given spike in our share price these last couple of day's and AUD Gold shot up overnight +1.21%

P.P.S. Supposedly told they were fully funded till stage 2 by mid next year sometime so this is a bummer


----------



## Telamelo (22 November 2021)

WMC private placement:

• Placement of A$53 million at A$1 per share
• Delphi Group maintains support with $17.85 million investment
• Mr Vladislav Sviblov joins the register as second largest shareholder with $15 million investment
• Polymetal International Plc, our alliance partner and a top-10 gold miner globally, becomes shareholder with A$7 million initial investment
• Five major shareholders maintain support, including our lead broker Arlington Group Asset Management Limited and their principal, Simon Catt
• Participation of Executive Chair Milan Jerkovic and Delphi Group subject to Shareholder Approval
• Capital raising will allow WMC to maintain momentum for its aggressive Ore Reserve development and exploration drilling.

P.S. Unfortunately it seems us retail holder's miss out altogether.. bummer


----------



## Telamelo (30 November 2021)




----------



## Telamelo (5 January 2022)

Goldie WMC lovely breakout on 1yr chart .. sp @ $1.205c +8.56%    dyor as always


----------



## Telamelo (5 January 2022)




----------



## Telamelo (21 February 2022)




----------



## Telamelo (22 February 2022)

Goldie WMC now @ $1.10 .. noting their first shipment of concentrates & logistics confirmed as scheduled to depart from Fremantle port tomorrow i.e. 23/02

Spot Gold now trading at US $1,914 equates to AUD $2,664

Cheers tela


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2022)

Over 3000g/t is quite spectacular even if only over 1/3m. The problem is consistency with these types of deposits and knowing where the high grade is when mining. It could be quite random. Hasn't been travelling well. Not sure what's up?


----------



## Telamelo (13 April 2022)

Sean K said:


> Over 3000g/t is quite spectacular even if only over 1/3m. The problem is consistency with these types of deposits and knowing where the high grade is when mining. It could be quite random. Hasn't been travelling well. Not sure what's up?
> 
> 
> View attachment 140371



I sold out of WMC a while ago @ $1.12 (switching into RMS instead) due to possible issues relating to their polymetals extraction plant in Russia & subsequent sanction concerns as a result etc.

Cheers tela


----------



## sptrawler (23 July 2022)

Capital raising in May.
Voluntary administration in July.  
Ouch that has to hurt.


----------



## Telamelo (23 July 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Capital raising in May.
> Voluntary administration in July.
> Ouch that has to hurt.



Worst performing ASX stock that has gone from bad to worse  (hope shareholder's got out whilst they could)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 July 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Goldie WMC now @ $1.10 .. noting their first shipment of concentrates & logistics confirmed as scheduled to depart from Fremantle port tomorrow i.e.* 23/02*



Sailed on 28 Feb, but which was bound for *Russia*. Not good timing.


Telamelo said:


> WMC private placement: (Nov 2021)  Placement of A$53 million at A$1 per share
> • Delphi Group maintains support with $17.85 million investment
> • Mr* Vladislav Sviblov *joins the register as second largest shareholder with $15 million investment
> • Polymetal International Plc, our alliance partner and a top-10 gold miner globally, becomes shareholder with A$7 million initial investment
> ...



Obviously not insiders to the plans of the other Vlad


Telamelo said:


> P.S. Unfortunately it seems us retail holder's miss out altogether.. bummer



Or , really really lucky.


----------



## basilio (28 July 2022)

Have to say the sudden collapse of WMC just after raising $60m seems strange.  If I was a shareholder I would want to know where the$60m was now.









						Answers Forthcoming for Wiluna Collapse – ShareCafe
					

Investors in Wiluna hope to start getting answers as to why the company suddenly went into administration last week, with an initial report to creditors due on August 1.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------

